# Finally Ready.



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

So, after 2 years of researching and waiting I'm finally in a position to start looking for a pup. I'm mostly interested in East German and Czech lines working lines. I'm looking for a male pup to get started in the world of dog sports with. I'm hoping to bring him home in the summer - early winter of next year. I want a few months to find a trainer, club, and vet I like before I get my fuzzbutt, so spring litters are out of the question.

I've narrowed my list down to a few breeders, I am open to checking out other breeders. I'd like to know of any experiences anyone has had with the following kennels(unfortunately I'm stuck on the Wii, so I can't post links):

Vom Linmarc
Von der haus Gill
Schader haus K9
Van den Heuvel
Vom Eisenherz
Weber haus


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Nov 17, 2009)

Adlerstein - Amazing reputation. A lot of huge supporters in this forum.

http://www.adlerstein.com/


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.vonhaydengermanshepherds.com


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Glacier....I've narrowed my list down to a few breeders, I am open to checking out other breeders. I'd like to know of any experiences anyone has had with the following kennels(unfortunately I'm stuck on the Wii, so I can't post links):
> 
> Vom Linmarc
> Von der haus Gill
> ...


Here are your links (I hope!):

*<u>Vom Linmarc</u>*

*<u>Von der haus Gill</u>* 

*<u>Schader haus K9</u>* 

*<u>Van den Heuvel</u>* 

<u> *Vom Eisenhertz</u>* 

*<u>Weber haus</u>*


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

http://www.vomlandholz.com

Grace pups for DDR influence but her other dogs "aren't too shabby either".


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Glacier....I've narrowed my list down to a few breeders, I am open to checking out other breeders. I'd like to know of any experiences anyone has had with the following kennels(unfortunately I'm stuck on the Wii, so I can't post links):
> ...


Yes, those are the links. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

There are a couple people here with Van den Heuvel dogs (I am thinking Patty with Grimm and Jack with Loki?) Gorgeous dogs...sure they would love to tell you more about them!

I live in Kansas so I am familiar with Weberhaus, have heard nothing but good things about them, although I have not personally met any of their dogs.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I have met some of the Weberhaus dogs. They did very good at a trial and conformation show that we were at in November.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a Linmarc puppy and have owned a Ven Den Heuvel dog in past.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Weber Haus has some nice dog's!!!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello- Marsha,Kelly
Kelso- come visit sometime if you would like.
Thanks for the nice comments.. happy training to all.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

We've got a young dog from Weber Haus training with.. Nice dog, w/a good temperament, good tracking ability and good grips..


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I just bought a puppy from a breeder in California. I love my puppy!
She is beautiful, has SUPER temperment, and very "balanced" drives. I liked her so much, I recommended a puppy from her to a very close friend....
Here is her info.......
Kim Haegely at www.justk9s.com
She has East German Bloodlines (DDR). 
I can send you pics of my pupppy & our friends, if you'd like...just PM me.
Best wishes,
Robin


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and I can attest to the absolute beauty of a dog that KIm has,,,I see pics of him all the time on database, and just drool over him...

Robin you have to update us with pics of that cute puppy!!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Diane,
I agree......Kim's stud dog "Rookie" is amazing! WOW!
He stamps that "look" in his puppies. My Izzy is wonderful!
It's funny....I'm a breeder of German Showlines, and I had to have this lil girl from DDR Bloodlines! 
Her 1/2 brother was bought by a very close family friend.....and he LOVES him!
They are calm, confident, social, strong puppies with "balanced" drives. They have an "off & on" switch.
I will post pics this weekend after training.....I presently only have pics from a few weeks ago.
Thanks again Diane!
Robin


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll second SchraderHausK9. Jean is a very nice woman and easy to deal with. Kim of JustK9s is great as well!! I love Rookie! 

Me personally, it'd be a tough call between those 2 for a DDR dog, if I was getting one.


----------



## justk9s (Mar 6, 2010)

Robin,
I would LOVE to see pictures of Izzy and Bear... 

Thanks for the nice compliments on Rookie, he is a wonderful dog.

KIM


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

weberhaus said:


> Hello- Marsha,Kelly
> Kelso- come visit sometime if you would like.
> Thanks for the nice comments.. happy training to all.


Would love to! Are Dave and Shasta traning with your group? Met Dave a while back through Russ. Hope they are doing well! Have not seen them in a long time.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Try Theishof shepherds.... Heidi knows alot of California breeders also.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

will look for pics of your girl Robin, she was (and I'm sure still is!) such a cutie when I saw the pics on database)

And Kim, there is that handsome boy I never tire of seeing that gorgeous face)


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

srfd44-2 said:


> Try Theishof shepherds.... Heidi knows alot of California breeders also.


 
Heidi is showlines.

Some of the breeders you listed are DDR and not the German/Czech you notes.


----------

